# Studieren in den USA immer noch sicher?



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi zusammen

Die Meldung von einem Amoklauf in Oregon an einer Schule hat mich zum nachdenken gebracht, weil ich eigentlich vor hatte in den USA studieren zu gehen nächstes Jahr, bevorzugt Kalifornien, falls das Wasser reicht.  

Langsam aber bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich da hin will, die Unis dort bieten alles was man sich wünscht und deswegen interessiert es mich so sehr, auch das warme Wetter im Westen passt.

Aber wie sicher ist es denn in den USA zu studieren und zu leben? 

Die Medien bringen nur News über die Staaten wenn es um den Präsident, NSA oder um Schusswaffen geht und Fettleibigkeit nicht vergessen, ich war noch nie da aber die Medien übertreiben trotzdem finde ich.


----------



## Research (2. Oktober 2015)

Mal hier gucken:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQQKNi2WsAApBEd.png:large


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Mal hier gucken:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQQKNi2WsAApBEd.png:large



Und wer hat das erstellt??


----------



## Research (2. Oktober 2015)

Steht, wenn du guckst, unten.
http://shootingtracker.com/wiki/Mass_Shootings_in_2015

Nicht nur Bild gucken.


----------



## XeT (2. Oktober 2015)

Da das waffengesetz nicht veränderbar ist, gibt es dort Schulranzen und Jacken mit kevlar. Also bist du damit doch wieder sicher. Was du trotzdem nicht machen darfst, in die Garage einbrechen wo schon alle drin waren.

Passieren kann überall immer etwas. Sowas kann man schlecht voraus sehen. Da wir hier aber bei pcgh-extrem sind: spar dir das Geld, studiere in Deutschland. Das gesparte hast du dann für Hardware.

Neh spass aber das Waffengesetz ist schon mehr als hohl. Würde mir die Gesetze das Staates sehr gut ansehen.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Oktober 2015)

Mach das auf jeden Fall, das wird ein geile Zeit


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Oktober 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Steht, wenn du guckst, unten.
> Mass Shootings in 2015 - Mass Shooting Tracker
> 
> Nicht nur Bild gucken.



Ok ist eine Sammlung von Medienberichten aber manche Webseites sind mir unbekannt.



XeT schrieb:


> Da das waffengesetz nicht veränderbar ist, gibt es dort Schulranzen und Jacken mit kevlar. Also bist du damit doch wieder sicher. Was du trotzdem nicht machen darfst, in die Garage einbrechen wo schon alle drin waren.
> 
> Passieren kann überall immer etwas. Sowas kann man schlecht voraus sehen. Da wir hier aber bei pcgh-extrem sind: spar dir das Geld, studiere in Deutschland. Das gesparte hast du dann für Hardware.
> 
> Neh spass aber das Waffengesetz ist schon mehr als hohl. Würde mir die Gesetze das Staates sehr gut ansehen.



Gesetze sind das eine, die Sicherheit ist etwas anderes  



MfDoom schrieb:


> Mach das auf jeden Fall, das wird ein geile Zeit



Sprichst du aus eigener Erfahrung?


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2015)

Passieren kann überall etwas. 
Vor allem ist es etwas schizophren, das alle Angst vor Terroranschlägen haben und dann entsprechende Überwachungsgesetze erlassen werden, wobei deutlich mehr einfach so erschossen werden.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie es ist in den USA zu studieren, aber ich war jetzt bereits mehrfache beruflich im dem Land und auch in Kanada.

War dort in einer Firma (USA) und JEDER hatte eine Waffe im Auto der angestellten dort.
Es gab sogar Leute die dort mit geschulterter schrotflinte durch die Kleinstadt gelaufen sind, war dort völlig normal.
Waffen gehören dort zum guten ton.
War im Bundesstaat Georgia.
Dafür war am Wochenende absolutes Alkoholverbot. Gab es dann weder in Bars, noch an Tankstellen, drug-stores oder Wal-matt.
Harte zeit für einen deutschen ^^

In las Vegas war ich mal am Schießstand. 
Und zwar genau hier:

Da waren KINDER am Schießstand (ab 5jahre) und haben mit Handfeuerwaffen geschossen in Begleitung der Eltern. Es gab richtige "Menüs" wie bei kc Donalds..... auch extra kid-specials.
Die Munition bekam man dann auf ein Tablett wie man es aus dem mc Donalds kennt.

Habe da von der AK47 bis zur M249 SAW einiges ausprobiert 


Was ich dir eigentlich sagen will...... die Amerikanern sind was ihre Waffen angeht krank im Kopf.

Die Kanadier hingegen sind eher wie wir deutsche...... nur noch etwas lockerer im Alltag und imo grundsymphatisch.

Die Amerikanern die ich kennen gelernt habe waren sehr freundlich.

Sehr weiche schälen, sehr harter kern. Es ist schwer mit Amerikanern wirklich tiefgehende und enge Freundschaften zu schließen, dafür sind sie aber einem von Anfang an schon extrem freundlich gesinnt.


Mein tip:
Nutz die Chance, es wird dir gefallen.
Die Kultur dort ist bunt gemischt, die Leute interessant.
Außerdem hat ein auslandsstudium generell viele Vorteile......es ist imo einfach mehr wert.
Du perfektionierte dein englisch, die englischsprachigen Unis sind eh die top10 weltweit und diese Auslandserfahrung macht sich gut im Lebenslauf 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass du dort niedergeballert wirst ist doch äußerst überschaubar.
Such dir einfach eine gute uni in einem guten Bundesstaat mit einer deutsch-freundlichen Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Passieren kann überall etwas.
> Vor allem ist es etwas schizophren, das alle Angst vor Terroranschlägen haben und dann entsprechende Überwachungsgesetze erlassen werden, wobei deutlich mehr einfach so erschossen werden.


Da hast du wohl Recht  



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie es ist in den USA zu studieren, aber ich war jetzt bereits mehrfache beruflich im dem Land und auch in Kanada.
> 
> War dort in einer Firma (USA) und JEDER hatte eine Waffe im Auto der angestellten dort.
> Es gab sogar Leute die dort mit geschulterter schrotflinte durch die Kleinstadt gelaufen sind, war dort völlig normal.
> ...



Das klingt doch ganz gut  Was Gesetzte angeht, es gibt dort schon seltsame Gesetze sogar das man nie Nackt duschen darf, also nicht mal zu Hause.  In Texas DEM Schusswaffenstaat trainieren Kinder sogar seit sie laufen können.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2015)

Da hast du natürlich Recht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich war schon in etlichen Ländern auf diesem Trabanten wo es Krisen und was weiß ich noch gab und lebe immer noch. Gegen bekloppte Personen ist man nie gefeit egal was der Staat für richtig erachtet. Genieße das Leben mit allen Seiten von Licht und Schatten. Man kann sich gegen nix absichern


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2015)

Eine öffentliche Schule in Oregon ist deutlich unsicherer als eine Uni in Kalifornien. Genau genommen kann man beides gar nicht vergleichen, sie befinden sich nur zufällig im selben Staatenbund. 
Was aber natürlich nicht heißt, dass nicht doch ein Verrückter vorbei kommt. Wir hatten schließlich auch Winnenden. Es ist nur weniger wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich war schon in etlichen Ländern auf diesem Trabanten wo es Krisen und was weiß ich noch gab und lebe immer noch. Gegen bekloppte Personen ist man nie gefeit egal was der Staat für richtig erachtet. Genieße das Leben mit allen Seiten von Licht und Schatten. Man kann sich gegen nix absichern



Ausser man lebt im Bunker  Aber diese Möglichkeit lassen wir mal aus, als ob ich mein Leben lang da drin wohnen will.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine öffentliche Schule in Oregon ist deutlich unsicherer als eine Uni in Kalifornien. Genau genommen kann man beides gar nicht vergleichen, sie befinden sich nur zufällig im selben Staatenbund.
> Was aber natürlich nicht heißt, dass nicht doch ein Verrückter vorbei kommt. Wir hatten schließlich auch Winnenden. Es ist nur weniger wahrscheinlich.



Du meinst weil an der Uni die Studenten genauer überprüft werden ??


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2015)

Eher dass diese Leute es im Bildungssystem(zum Teil aus den selben Gründen aus welchen dann die Taten erwachsen) gar nicht bis zur Einschreibung an der Uni schaffen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Oktober 2015)

Achso, ja das könnte einer der Gründe sein aber ich bin kein Psychologe und will deshalb keine Vermutungen anstellen, möglich ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mich davon nicht abhalten lassen. Nach Mexiko City oder Johannesburg würde ich nicht reisen, aber Los Angeles? Klar. Gerade Kalifornien ist doch obergeil. Viel Sonne, wenig Regen und die Leute sollen dort offener sein als in Deutschland. Nichts wie hin...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

> Nach Mexiko City oder Johannesburg würde ich nicht reisen, aber Los Angeles?


Mit Afrika hatte ich bisher wenig am Hut aber Mexico City war nicht wirklich schlimm. Man sollte nur oft genug erwähnen das man kein typischer Gringo ist. man wird immer für ein Ami gehalten und deren Ruf dort hat eher das Niveau Kellertreppe.


----------



## Research (5. Oktober 2015)

Das gillt überall, vorallem da man meist nur mit Englisch weiterkommt.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn du schon so eine Frage stellst, ist das eher das falsche für dich. Ja, in den USA passiert dergleichen öfter (sind aber auch größer) und viele Menschen dort haben offensichtlicher einen an der Waffel als hier (ob offensichtlich oder versteckt besser ist, weiß ich nicht).
Du solltest dir eher Sorgen um organisierte Kriminalität und an den Unis das Schubladendenken machen. Kommst du nicht gut klar dort, kann es alles andere als cool sein. California ist das Mekka für extrovertierte, das sollte dir klar sein. Mir persönlich hat's dort außer vom Wetter nicht so gut gefallen, aber das ist halt eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung. 

PS: nur zur Sicherheit... Falls in deiner Zeit dort etwas derartiges passieren sollte, versuche bloß nicht sachlich und objektiv darüber zu reden. Verkneif dir Anspielungen gegen die Waffenlobby komplett, denn damit stellst du dich gegen die Republikaner und dich (zumindest dort) direkt ins Abseits.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also wenn du schon so eine Frage stellst, ist das eher das falsche für dich. Ja, in den USA passiert dergleichen öfter (sind aber auch größer) und viele Menschen dort haben offensichtlicher einen an der Waffel als hier (ob offensichtlich oder versteckt besser ist, weiß ich nicht).
> Du solltest dir eher Sorgen um organisierte Kriminalität und an den Unis das Schubladendenken machen. Kommst du nicht gut klar dort, kann es alles andere als cool sein. California ist das Mekka für extrovertierte, das sollte dir klar sein. Mir persönlich hat's dort außer vom Wetter nicht so gut gefallen, aber das ist halt eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung.
> 
> PS: nur zur Sicherheit... Falls in deiner Zeit dort etwas derartiges passieren sollte, versuche bloß nicht sachlich und objektiv darüber zu reden. Verkneif dir Anspielungen gegen die Waffenlobby komplett, denn damit stellst du dich gegen die Republikaner und dich (zumindest dort) direkt ins Abseits.



Ok Danke, werden deine tipps nutzen  Die Waffenlobby ist mir egal, es geht mir eher um denjenigen der am Abzug ist.


----------



## Research (5. Oktober 2015)

Und pass bei Gender und (False)Rape-Debatten auf.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2015)

Du solltest die USA erst mal kennen lernen, bevor du da studieren willst.
Flieg mal rüber. Mach mal 1-2 Monate dort Urlaub. Besorg dir ein Arbeitsvisum, damit du dir dabei eine Job suchen kannst und dann schaust du, ob dir das Land überhaupt gefällt.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2015)

Wann fliegt man den am günstigsten dorthin?


----------



## DjangOC (12. Oktober 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie es ist in den USA zu studieren, aber ich war jetzt bereits mehrfache beruflich im dem Land und auch in Kanada.
> 
> War dort in einer Firma (USA) und JEDER hatte eine Waffe im Auto der angestellten dort.
> Es gab sogar Leute die dort mit geschulterter schrotflinte durch die Kleinstadt gelaufen sind, war dort völlig normal.
> ...



Weiche Schale, harter Kern ... nennt man doch Hartkerngeschoss...

Ne, bevor du dorthin studieren gehst, würde ich zuerst deren Gesetze studieren, kenne einen der ein Austauschjahr gemacht hat, und im ersten Monat in U-Haft war, wegen nem Sixpack auf der hinteren Sitzreihe. Verschlossen.


----------



## Research (12. Oktober 2015)

Oder hier, mein Liebling:
USA: Umgang mit SexualstraftÃ¤tern - Verdammt in alle Ewigkeit - Kultur - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de



> Als Mitte der neunziger Jahre nach Jahren eskalierender Gewalt die  große Law-and-Order-Welle über das Land rollte, entdeckten viele  Politiker, *dass schwere Strafen für Sexualverbrecher Wahlerfolge  garantieren.* Lawinenartig verschärfte man die Gesetze, angefangen mit  einer drastischen Ausweitung der Kriterien für Sexualdelikte.
> *In fünf Bundesstaaten zählt Sex mit einer Prostitutierten dazu, *
> * in 13 das Pinkeln in der Öffentlichkei*t; in 29 Staaten Sex unter  Minderjährigen, selbst wenn er einvernehmlich geschah,
> *ganz zu schweigen  vom Sex zwischen einer 18-Jährigen und einem 17-Jährigen, der  Konstellation, die in der Debatte "Romeo und Julia" genannt wird.*
> ...



Wenn man weiter sucht melden sich Beamte das in den Listen fast nur noch solche "Delikte" anfallen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke mal wenn jemand freiwillig dort studieren will, kennt er natürlich auch die Risiken und hat sie für sich abgewogen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2015)

Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen ist damals in einen Drugstore gegangen und hat sich hochprozentigen geholt, damit er nicht das teure Zeug aus der Minibar des Hotels neehmen musste... und ist ohne die braune Tüte drum raus gegangen! Das war zum Glück nicht weit bis zum Hotel. Der Portje hat ihm daraufhin angedroht, dass er beim nächsten mal seine Sachen packen könne. Sie wollen so einen Ruf nicht!


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Oktober 2015)

Alkohol wird in der Öffentlichkeit nicht gerne gesehen, woher das kommt kann ich nicht sagen aber im Fahrgastraum eines Fahrzeugs gehört nur Wasser alles andere am besten in den Kofferraum.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Oktober 2015)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass du in D irgendwo auf der Strasse übern Haufen gefahren wirst is wohl wesentlich grösser als auf ne Uni in den Staaten erschossen zu werden...
Aber wenn es zu riskant ist, dann bleib besser hier


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Oktober 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass du in D irgendwo auf der Strasse übern Haufen gefahren wirst is wohl wesentlich grösser als auf ne Uni in den Staaten erschossen zu werden...
> Aber wenn es zu riskant ist, dann bleib besser hier


Nö tu ich nicht  



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Gamer090
> Ach das stammt doch gewiss noch aus der Prohibitionszeit. Alk gilt bei denen oft noch als "moralisch verwerflich" (und heimlich trinken sie alle).



Und ob sie alle trinken, in den Filmen gibt es immer viele Szenen in denen Alk getrunken wird also so ganz verboten kann es nicht sein auch wenn in den Filmen viel erlaubt ist was sonst nicht ist.  Und bevor mir jemand sagt das die USA nicht unbedingt das ist was man in den Filmen sieht, das weiss ich.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2015)

Ja das mit dem trinken und fahren ist da aber auch einfach eine andere Welt. Sind wir mal ehrlich...
Wenn du hier hacken stramm ins aus steigst, überall unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten, Kurven, uneinsichtige Stellen und es ist einfach viel vorraussicht gefragt. Dort? Gang rein, tempomat an und Augen zu. Es geht ja schließlich die meiste Zeit nur stumpf geradeaus. Dort ist betrunken fahren, eigentlich ungefährlich. Betrunken laufen dagegen sehr! Eben weil die Fahrer alle immer weiter fahren und die Hälfte davon einen sitzen hat. Da wird viel öfter hinter der Unfallstelle angefangen zu bremsen, als davor. Das ist hier genau andersrum. Deshalb kommst du dort trunken am Steuer oft mit einem blauen Auge davon, auf der Straße erwischt, hat's oft viel mehr Konsequenzen. Schon heftig.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2015)

Die Gesetze sind dort schon seltsam aber wenn ich zu viel trinke nehme ich lieber den Zug als das Auto.


----------



## DjangOC (13. Oktober 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Alkohol wird in der Öffentlichkeit nicht gerne gesehen, woher das kommt kann ich nicht sagen aber im Fahrgastraum eines Fahrzeugs gehört nur Wasser alles andere am besten in den Kofferraum.


Dat erklärt aber, wieso sie alle so fette SUV fahren...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

Nicht nur das Gesetze dort mitunter seltsam sind unterscheiden die sich auch noch von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat.


> alle so fette SUV fahren


Biggger is better, und Dank anderer Bezahlformel ist der Verbrauch auch nicht so ganz tragisch.


----------

